# PubMed- Functional abdominal pain: time to get together and move forward.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Related Articles

*Functional abdominal pain: time to get together and move forward.*

J Pediatr Gastroenterol Nutr. 2008 Nov;47(5):679-80

Authors: Nurko S, Di Lorenzo C

PMID: 18955874 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

View the full article


----------

